# Cardio/back pain



## mervin (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi all,
A quick question. I do 25 minutes of cardio after each workout and I have noticed lately that I have back pain when I jog on the tredmill on the days I do my back workout. Today I had to stop after nine minutes and last time I had to stop after 15 minutes. Any advice? Shjould I do cardio first on the days I do my back workout? Should I take a sauna after working my back and then do cardio???

Thanks for your help
Mervin


----------



## ghost (Feb 10, 2004)

You may want to avoid doing cardio on back days. Never had this problem myself. You can try doing it before but I always find myself weaker if I go from cardio to weights (but thats just me).

Is it your lower back that hurts? Could be that you strain your lower back during your weight session and the absorbtion of the impact from the jogging is aggrivating it.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 10, 2004)

You back muscle in your lower back may be tighten up.  Mine would do that.  I went to the Chiro.  He did deep tissue massage, etc and it loosened right up!

I would have it checked to find out what it is exactly.


----------



## SJ69 (Feb 10, 2004)

My lower back always hurts after about 10 min on the treadmill, it really sux, I just push on through and suck it up.  If you find a way to avoid this let me know.


----------



## wilwhite180 (Feb 11, 2004)

HOW ABOUT DOING THE BIKE INSTEAD OF THE TREADMILL.  iT'S BAD FOR YOUR JOINTS, ESPECIALLY KNEES AND THAT CAN CAUSE PAIN IN YOUR LOWER BACK.....


----------



## DrChiro (Feb 11, 2004)

I agree that running isnt the best excercise...lots of stress on the joints.

More than likely you are doing something to aggrevate or fatigue your low back during the workout...this may cause it to spasm under the strain of jogging, as it does work pretty hard to stabilize and support you during the run.

It may be just one or two excercises that are doing it so play around with your workouts and see what may be causing it.

What do you do for back usually?


----------



## ponyboy (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by SJ69 *_
> My lower back always hurts after about 10 min on the treadmill, it really sux, I just push on through and suck it up.  If you find a way to avoid this let me know.



No offense meant, but don't do this.  If your body is hurting it is telling you that something wrong is going on.  Pushing through it is a quick way to injury and being laid up not being able to do anything at all.  

Get your posture checked and your shoes checked.  If you are running in anything but running shoes they often don't have proper support and this transfers into your lower back.  Even cross trainers can cause problems (I know from experience).  

Your posture is also important because if you aren't in proper alignment while running you're putting major stress on your joints.  Try running for 5 minutes, then stretch your lower back and then run some more and see how you feel.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by SJ69 *_
> My lower back always hurts after about 10 min on the treadmill, it really sux, I just push on through and suck it up.  If you find a way to avoid this let me know.



I'm a newbie, but I say:  stay off of the treadmill and try the stationary bicycle.   Don't jog on the treadmill.  Only walk on the treadmill if you have experienced back pain, even though it may be related to your back-workout.


----------



## BillyGlyde (Oct 22, 2011)

Have you tried cutting without cardio? When I was younger I never had to do any cardio to cut. My dad was like that most of his life. Recently though after hitting the big 4 0 it takes me way too long to cut without throwing in some cardio. 

But yeah, I'm having the same problem too. The google brought me here haha.


----------

